# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Слияние организаций в ЗУП 3.1

## Lidiya123

Доброго дня!

Если задача по объединению организации А с организацией Б (юридическое слияние компаний).
Сложность в том, что сотрудников нельзя увольнять, для них ничего не изменится.
Должна сохранится кадровая история по организации А, а также средний для расчета пособий и отпусков.
В типовой конфе не предусмотрен такой вариант, есть "Перевод к другому работодателю", но этот вариант только через увольнение.
Через обособленное также не получиться, т.к. ИНН будет организации Б.

Если был у кого опыт поделитесь пожалуйста!
Благодарю!

----------


## Наташа666

за некоторые вещи налоговая наваляет по полной ! мерзость то какая ! фу

----------


## Наташа666

интересно , как по законодательству это все будет выглядеть

----------


## Lidiya123

И тут тролли что ли? Я думала серьезный форум :mad:

----------


## avm3110

Ну-у-у... При слиянии у вас первая задача это слияние справочников физ лиц.

Насчет кадровой истории, так если человек работал в организации А, а теперь работает в организации Б, то для истории он все равно работал в А. Поэтому копия базы а "на момент слияния" "замораживается" и доступна "для чтения". А вот с организацией Б как вариант (сказать более точно сложно так как непонятна целая куча нюансов):
  - в организации Б создаются аналогичные организации А подразделения (даже если есть аналогичные типа Бухгалтерия) - создать "отдельное" "Бухгалтерия компании А":
 - далее переносите кадровую историю сотрудников компании А в компанию Б, через создания приказов о приеме и кадровых перемещениях в эти созданные подразделения "задним числом". Ясное дело, что уволенных на дату слияния переносить не нужно.
 - после переноса сотрудников ,переносите соответствующие расчета для среднего (тут собственно говоря нужно только последние несколько лет для больничных) и отпуска.

Ну типа все... Работы много, но задача вполне решаемая :blush:

----------


## avm3110

> И тут тролли что ли? Я думала серьезный форум :mad:


Ну-у-у.. Натуличка тут троллит довольно давно. Наверное ей кажется что так она становится умнее :buba:

Так что будьте снисходительнее к молоденьким девушкам, которые скорее всего еще и блондинки  :dance:

----------

